# coir mulch bunnings



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

Thought this would be the easiest way to get an answer with a pic ive read on here that some people use coir mulch from bunnings. Now they have quite a few types this doesn't seem to have fertilizers added os it the right one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wokka (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe APS ought to approach Bunnings for sponsorship or an APS sausage sizzle. It seems members keep the place going.


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> Maybe APS ought to approach Bunnings for sponsorship or an APS sausage sizzle. It seems members keep the place going.



And all APS members get a discount card


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Good luck with that.


----------



## nintendont (Jun 29, 2013)

Bunnings sells Brunnings? nice


----------



## RedFox (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't used the coir mulch from bunnings. If it says there is no fertilizers it should be fine. I normally use the 9L coir peat blocks with the blue label. The difference being mulch is coarser and peat of finer. 

I currently have coir mulch in my tanks that I bought from a local garden place, which I am quite liking.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> Maybe APS ought to approach Bunnings for sponsorship or an APS sausage sizzle. It seems members keep the place going.


Its against my better judgement, use to love the place till i worked there, now its only out of necessity.


RedFox said:


> I haven't used the coir mulch from bunnings. If it says there is no fertilizers it should be fine. I normally use the 9L coir peat blocks with the blue label. The difference being mulch is coarser and peat of finer.
> 
> I currently have coir mulch in my tanks that I bought from a local garden place, which I am quite liking.


Thanks RedFox, i recall reading about the blue label stuff but ive tried half a dozen different places and cant find it. Im gonna pour boiling hot water over this one and hope that kills of any nasties. Plus i dont feed any of my snakes in their enclosures so ingestion shouldnt be an issue. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## nervous (Jun 29, 2013)

That coir is fine, I am using that atm


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

nervous said:


> That coir is fine, I am using that atm


Thanks nervous, appreciated


----------



## wokka (Jun 29, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Its against my better judgement, use to love the place till i worked there, now its only out of necessity.




Soon there wont be anywhere left to work so you'll take it or leave it. Thats what comes of shoppers being dollar driven.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> BeZaKa said:
> 
> 
> > Its against my better judgement, use to love the place till i worked there, now its only out of necessity.
> ...


Its the old adage of if you want to hate something you enjoy, turn it into a job. Use to spend hours each weekend at bunnings than I worked there as the Ops Manager for a while, REALLY did not enjoy it. Unfortunately to avoid a Bunnings I have to drive 40 mins out of my way and past 4 Bunnings to get to an alternative hardware store, sometimes my resolve just isnt that strong. Ps. Im also getting a bit miffed with paying upwards of $50 to $70 a bag for Aspen at my local petshop and whilst i can afford to buy quality enclosures, thermostats heat source, food etc. Sometimes the price of things just rubs me the wrong way


----------



## wokka (Jun 29, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Its the old adage of if you want to hate something you enjoy, turn it into a job. Use to spend hours each weekend at bunnings than I worked there as the Ops Manager for a while, REALLY did not enjoy it. Unfortunately to avoid a Bunnings I have to drive 40 mins out of my way and past 4 Bunnings to get to an alternative hardware store, sometimes my resolve just isnt that strong. Ps. Im also getting a bit miffed with paying upwards of $50 to $70 a bag for Aspen at my local petshop and whilst i can afford to buy quality enclosures, thermostats heat source, food etc. Sometimes the price of things just rubs me the wrong way



As long as you buy a product grown on the other side of the world to use for substrate you are paying a significant transport component, of which resellers feel they have to double the value of, at the point of sale. I would estimate that the Aspen you pay $50-70 for started out with a couple of dollars worth of Aspen whcih has multiplied by say 4 to $10 after passing through importers, distributors and resellers. Likewise the transport component multiplies from the actual say $15 to the retail $60. Hopefully the cost of transport will force people to look locally instead of destroying the planet bringing unnecessary stuff from the other side of the world!


----------



## saintanger (Jun 29, 2013)

i use that coir mulch from bunnings with my blueys, eastern beardies and water dragons and its great.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i use that coir mulch from bunnings with my blueys, eastern beardies and water dragons and its great.



Cheers saintanger. I asked the question as to save a couple of bucks its not worth putting my reps health at risk. Your feedback, again, is most appreciated.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> As long as you buy a product grown on the other side of the world to use for substrate you are paying a significant transport component, of which resellers feel they have to double the value of, at the point of sale. I would estimate that the Aspen you pay $50-70 for started out with a couple of dollars worth of Aspen whcih has multiplied by say 4 to $10 after passing through importers, distributors and resellers. Likewise the transport component multiplies from the actual say $15 to the retail $60. Hopefully the cost of transport will force people to look locally instead of destroying the planet bringing unnecessary stuff from the other side of the world!


 I hear you wokka. I started using aspen as I am trying to supply my reps with what is best for them. I am also acutely aware where it comes from, namely the source hence why I am always researching alternate options. I am always open to a locally sourced product from an environmentally responsible manufacturer if one exists, based on the stipulation that it does the job I need it to and most importantly is safe for my reps. Ps. I have used newspaper and recycled paper however my snakes don't seem to get the same tactile enjoyment from it as they do Aspen, Kritter crumble etc and as I only have three snakes I am willing to spend some money on substrate to make them happy Please let me know if you recommend another product. Cheers.


----------



## DanLM (Jun 29, 2013)

I use that brand in most of my tanks and outdoor setups. Even if its only a small section in the corner of the enclosure, everything from my bluetongues down to water skinks enjoy being able to burrow into it. They also have another choice there - the coir 'dirt' that is basically the same thing but finer. Both are fantastic.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

Be aware that there is one particular Brunnings product that is labelled identically but varies between the small block and the large pack. I cannot recall which one it is, and it may have just been a changeover between product, but one size had 'Fertilizer Added' but the identical labelled/named product in the other size did not.

If you grabbed the other size (like I did) thinking it was the same thing without reading the label (which thankfully I did) you would come home with a product with added fertilizer. Other have since claimed that the labelling has been fixed so may be it was just a product changeover and is now fixed....but something to watch for.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Be aware that there is one particular Brunnings product that is labelled identically but varies between the small block and the large pack. I cannot recall which one it is, and it may have just been a changeover between product, but one size had 'Fertilizer Added' but the identical labelled/named product in the other size did not.
> 
> If you grabbed the other size (like I did) thinking it was the same thing without reading the label (which thankfully I did) you would come home with a product with added fertilizer. Other have since claimed that the labelling has been fixed so may be it was just a product changeover and is now fixed....but something to watch for.



Where on the product did it say fertilzer added? I saw other products with fertilzer added on the front of the package this one doesn't appear to have it. Keen to hear back.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Where on the product did it say fertilzer added? I saw other products with fertilzer added on the front of the package this one doesn't appear to have it. Keen to hear back.



It was definitely on the front...in smallish print but easy enough to see and definitely there. If you check the packaging you will be fine - Was just a heads up for people who may think that the same labelled, named, and branded product is the same between the sizes.

There was some thought that Brunnings may have started to add ferts to this particular product and our Bunnings may have just had older stock of one size that had not had it added yet as others had seen both sizes with ferts added on the package....but this has not been confirmed.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> It was definitely on the front...in smallish print but easy enough to see and definitely there. If you check the packaging you will be fine - Was just a heads up for people who may think that the same labelled, named, and branded product is the same between the sizes.
> 
> There was some thought that Brunnings may have started to add ferts to this particular product and our Bunnings may have just had older stock of one size that had not had it added yet as others had seen both sizes with ferts added on the package....but this has not been confirmed.


Just re checked the packaging definately not on the front, however..... on the back in small print is the following " May also contain mineral and fertilizer additives" this is in their spiel about: may contain, insert list as long as your arm here. I'm lost


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Just re checked the packaging definately not on the front, however..... on the back in small print is the following " May also contain mineral and fertilizer additives" this is in their spiel about: may contain, insert list as long as your arm here. I'm lost



Yep...It is a pain. I would imagine this would be their general disclaimer to cover cross contamination from other products in the production line (much like just about everything these days has one about nuts) but I guess it always leaves that element of doubt.

I remember my last trip to Bunnings I spent 20 minutes in the aisle with my smartphone trying to look up the details on the Brunnings website - Only to find many of their products not listed (assumedly they are 'Bunnings Only' lines and not their general lines which is common with Bunnings). I could not find any of the 'mulch' type coirs that I was prepared to trust so ended up with a 'peat' type one which has gone well for me so far.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Yep...It is a pain. I would imagine this would be their general disclaimer to cover cross contamination from other products in the production line (much like just about everything these days has one about nuts) but I guess it always leaves that element of doubt.
> 
> I remember my last trip to Bunnings I spent 20 minutes in the aisle with my smartphone trying to look up the details on the Brunnings website - Only to find many of their products not listed (assumedly they are 'Bunnings Only' lines and not their general lines which is common with Bunnings). I could not find any of the 'mulch' type coirs that I was prepared to trust so ended up with a 'peat' type one which has gone well for me so far.


Apologies in advance for being a pain Bart70 would you kindly recommend the brand of the "peat type one" you went with???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe try going to a small garden shop and talk to an expert about what your exact needs are instead of going to Bunnings where you may get someone that knows nothing about the products.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Maybe try going to a small garden shop and talk to an expert about what your exact needs are instead of going to Bunnings where you may get someone that knows nothing about the products.


Small garden shop??? Bunnings have killed off all the small retailers in my area. I kid you not when i say that i have three within a 10km radius of my house, please dont get me started on their service Andy This is a topic its best not getting me started on


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Apologies in advance for being a pain Bart70 would you kindly recommend the brand of the "peat type one" you went with???? Thanks in advance.



No Problems,

Was Brunnings "EasyWetta" Garden Soil - Premium Grade Coir Block. Makes up to 90 litres. I have a link but probably not allowed to post it. The 'Brunnings EasyWetta' is the trade name for most of their products.....the 'Garden Soil' name is the actual product. It is finer like 'coffee grinds' than the mulch branded products which are more like wood chips.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> No Problems,
> 
> Was Brunnings "EasyWetta" Garden Soil - Premium Grade Coir Block. Makes up to 90 litres. I have a link but probably not allowed to post it. The 'Brunnings EasyWetta' is the trade name for most of their products.....the 'Garden Soil' name is the actual product. It is finer like 'coffee grinds' than the mulch branded products which are more like wood chips.
> 
> Hope this helps.


D'oh thats the one I originally picked up and put back:facepalm:. Thanks heaps


----------



## RedFox (Jun 30, 2013)

Store Locator - Bunnings Warehouse

This might help. I think bart70 meant the 9L not 90L? Mods if the link isn't ok would you mind just putting up the picture. I am on my phone and it is a bit of a pain to do. 

There is a 60L on with a near identical blue label that is their 'easywetta' potting mix coir peat blocks with contains fertilisers. It didn't used to and was the same product as the 9L but in the last year or so it has being changed to contain a slow release fertiliser.


----------



## ozziepythons (Jun 30, 2013)

I've read this thread through and it seems that this product is used in its dry form as a substrate, assuming since such reps as blue tongues and bearded dragons were mentioned in one post and the cost of Aspen in another. However there is a "Health Warning" label suggesting that if inhaled in its dry form you are at risk of infection from some seriously nasty micro-organisms and to only handle when moist. This would be the same implication for animals living enclosed with it also as it breaks down and becomes dusty if used dry. Maybe such products aren't the holy grail of cost cutting given the package comes with its own safety guidelines!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2013)

ozziepythons said:


> I've read this thread through and it seems that this product is used in its dry form as a substrate, assuming since such reps as blue tongues and bearded dragons were mentioned in one post and the cost of Aspen in another. However there is a "Health Warning" label suggesting that if inhaled in its dry form you are at risk of infection from some seriously nasty micro-organisms and to only handle when moist. This would be the same implication for animals living enclosed with it also as it breaks down and becomes dusty if used dry. Maybe such products aren't the holy grail of cost cutting given the package comes with its own safety guidelines!


Good point and I would assume that the coir would dry out quite a bit in an enclosure and to clean properly you would have your head pretty close.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

ozziepythons said:


> I've read this thread through and it seems that this product is used in its dry form as a substrate, assuming since such reps as blue tongues and bearded dragons were mentioned in one post and the cost of Aspen in another. However there is a "Health Warning" label suggesting that if inhaled in its dry form you are at risk of infection from some seriously nasty micro-organisms and to only handle when moist. This would be the same implication for animals living enclosed with it also as it breaks down and becomes dusty if used dry. Maybe such products aren't the holy grail of cost cutting given the package comes with its own safety guidelines!


I dont disagree with you ozziepythons and looking for this product was not a purely cost cutting exercise. The warning label bothered me also. I also have been around bonsai for 15 plus years and the product sphagnum moss is reported to come with a host of fatality inducing "problems". Unfortunately this can be argued from both sides of the coin a) Aspen comes from the other side of the world, transport contributes to climatic pollution.( I have read it is from renewal timber though) b) trying to use a locally sourced product and im cost cutting and it may be harmful to my pets???? My head hurts as both the voices in my head can concede both points. Can anyone recommend a local, green friendly product, good for snakes which they will enjoy, looks good, cost effective....aaarrrrgh :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> I dont disagree with you ozziepythons and looking for this product was not a purely cost cutting exercise. The warning label bothered me also. I also have been around bonsai for 15 plus years and the product sphagnum moss is reported to come with a host of fatality inducing "problems". Unfortunately this can be argued from both sides of the coin a) Aspen comes from the other side of the world, transport contributes to climatic pollution.( I have read though it is from renewal timber though) b) trying to use a locally sourced product and im cost cutting and it may be harmfull to my pets???? My head hurts as both the voices in my head can concede both points. Can anyone recommend a local, green friendly product, good for snakes which they will enjoy, looks good, cost effective....aaarrrrgh :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Try sourcing hemp from down that way, not sure if you can get this down your way or not. At the moment I can only get it from the Gold Coast from a supplier


Edit. Also I would love to see some pictures of your Bonsai if you want to start a thread for it.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Try sourcing hemp from down that way, not sure if you can get this down your way or not. At the moment I can only get it from the Gold Coast from a supplier
> 
> Edit. Also I would love to see some pictures of your Bonsai if you want to start a thread for it.


 Cheers Andy, I might take you up on starting that thread in the not too distant future. Now Im gonna go have a little lie down as my head hurts:shock:


----------



## wokka (Jun 30, 2013)

My understanding is that Petbarn is going to, or does stock hemp bedding in bales to be branded as Eco-???????? animal bedding. I find hemp very absorbent and it doesn't look too bad. I bagged some up for the newcastle expo in march and have used the left over as mulch on our garden where it seems to work well. I guess it depends what you are trying to achieve. Being a local sustainable product is important to me, but I doubt that it will be much cheaper than the alternatives once it goes through the supply chain.


----------



## Wiganov (Jun 30, 2013)

I've bought some of the hemp from Petbarn. It's marketed as Ecofibre Agrisorb hemp mulch (try fitting that to an advertising jingle) and my woma loves it. I might try ordering the hemp from Reptiles Direct Australia, which is a sponsor of this site. I'm with Wokka on this one. Go for locally produced substrate over stuff that's been shipped half way across the planet.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Store Locator - Bunnings Warehouse
> 
> This might help. I think bart70 meant the 9L not 90L? Mods if the link isn't ok would you mind just putting up the picture. I am on my phone and it is a bit of a pain to do.
> 
> There is a 60L on with a near identical blue label that is their 'easywetta' potting mix coir peat blocks with contains fertilisers. It didn't used to and was the same product as the 9L but in the last year or so it has being changed to contain a slow release fertiliser.



No,

My packaging clearly states "Makes Up To 90 litres"....as does the item in the link that I am unable to post. All of their products are 'Brunnings EasyWetta' - The difference is what it says afterwards. Mine is the 'Garden Soil' product and has no mention at all of ferts.

Interested in looking at the hemp products though....


----------



## wokka (Jun 30, 2013)

Wiganov said:


> I've bought some of the hemp from Petbarn. It's marketed as Ecofibre Agrisorb hemp mulch (try fitting that to an advertising jingle) and my woma loves it. I might try ordering the hemp from Reptiles Direct Australia, which is a sponsor of this site. I'm with Wokka on this one. Go for locally produced substrate over stuff that's been shipped half way across the planet.


I think the mulch has more cross fibres/hairs in it whereas the animal bedding doesnt and is more like say chaff. It depends upon the effect you want. I use the animal bedding by the truckload, bulk but i imagine once it goes through packaging and handling the costs start accumulating.


----------



## Wiganov (Jun 30, 2013)

Oops - yes, you're right about that, Wokka. It is specifically animal bedding.


----------



## wokka (Jun 30, 2013)

Wiganov said:


> Oops - yes, you're right about that, Wokka. It is specifically animal bedding.


It used as bedding in horse stables or in my case rat tubs, but I know there was talk of baling it for sale in retail outlets.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

wokka said:


> It used as bedding in horse stables or in my case rat tubs, but I know there was talk of baling it for sale in retail outlets.



How do you get it Wokka?

Is it delivered by the cubic metre? Something that large bulk gardening/landscaping supply yards may stock? 

I am currently doing a full garden makeover so a couple of cubic metres might be handy for mulch and I can then squirrel away some into bags for later herp use. My only problem would be finding somewhere up here that carries it 

I will also check our local Petbarn although I doubt they would stock the bales. There was some Exo-Terra gear on sale recently that they went to the trouble of emailing me their 'Specials' but upon visiting the store they only stock Reptile One.......They are not overly proactive with herp gear but then with places like Reptile Direct they probably don't have the demand to carry much either - Catch 22 for retailers these days when it comes to specialty equipment.


----------



## wokka (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> How do you get it Wokka?
> 
> Is it delivered by the cubic metre? Something that large bulk gardening/landscaping supply yards may stock?
> 
> ...


I use my mates 8m3 truck to transport it. I know some was being bagged for sale at Petbarn. Pet barn to petshops is what Bunnings is to hardware stores. I dont like either, but dont know why i worry as my working life is almostover. Then again , I do have grandchildren who deserve the right to decent working conditions. It is so easy to say it doesn't effect me so it doesn't matter!


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I haven't used the coir mulch from bunnings. If it says there is no fertilizers it should be fine. I normally use the 9L coir peat blocks with the blue label. The difference being mulch is coarser and peat of finer.
> 
> I currently have coir mulch in my tanks that I bought from a local garden place, which I am quite liking.


Is this the one you meant Redfox


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

wokka said:


> My understanding is that Petbarn is going to, or does stock hemp bedding in bales to be branded as Eco-???????? animal bedding. I find hemp very absorbent and it doesn't look too bad. I bagged some up for the newcastle expo in march and have used the left over as mulch on our garden where it seems to work well. I guess it depends what you are trying to achieve. Being a local sustainable product is important to me, but I doubt that it will be much cheaper than the alternatives once it goes through the supply chain.





Wiganov said:


> I've bought some of the hemp from Petbarn. It's marketed as Ecofibre Agrisorb hemp mulch (try fitting that to an advertising jingle) and my woma loves it. I might try ordering the hemp from Reptiles Direct Australia, which is a sponsor of this site. I'm with Wokka on this one. Go for locally produced substrate over stuff that's been shipped half way across the planet.




One of the members here works at Petbarn and says he is trialling it, Ive been out and about today but none of my local Petbarns stock it, guess ill wait until its available. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> One of the members here works at Petbarn and says he is trialling it, Ive been out and about today but none of my local Petbarns stock it, guess ill wait until its available. Thanks for the heads up.


My local petbarns don't stock it yet either.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

This is the 'Peat' coir that I was referring to earlier (hopefully the pic works...)


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> This is the 'Peat' coir that I was referring to earlier (hopefully the pic works...)



Cheers. Thats the one my local has as well. Thanks for doing the pic. Noticed that reptile direct sponsor on this site sells the coir I bought. Guessing it must be ok then


----------



## davobmx (Jun 30, 2013)

Has any one found coir peat to have a strong smell?
I used a brunnings one once after seeing it on here but found it had a strong smell, can't really say what it smelt like but it was a bitter.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

Both types of Brunnings Coir I have purchased (mulch and peat) had a 'woody, earthy' type smell to it. 

Nothing I would say was out of the ordinary or chemical related......Not sure if that helps at all...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 30, 2013)

davobmx said:


> Has any one found coir peat to have a strong smell?
> I used a brunnings one once after seeing it on here but found it had a strong smell, can't really say what it smelt like but it was a bitter.



Yep all smell like wood/dirt. Just need to give it a good rinse till the water coming out is clear (or almost clear).


Rick


----------



## RedFox (Jun 30, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Is this the one you meant Redfox



Yep that's the one.

Bart70 I haven't seen that one before. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 1, 2013)

This seems like the place to ask instead of making a new thread. Is this stuff alright for my reps? Got a couple of them from bunnings for $1.90 or something each


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 1, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> View attachment 292248
> This seems like the place to ask instead of making a new thread. Is this stuff alright for my reps? Got a couple of them from bunnings for $1.90 or something each


Read back a few posts on this thread, Redfox replied to me as I asked the same question, its all good to use


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok thanks just making sure.


----------



## pyalda (Jul 4, 2013)

after researching about which substrate i would use.. and found nothing, i read this thread and thought i would research this coir mulch... just looked up coir mulch at bunnings and on the package it says avoid breathing dust or mist, wash hands immediately after use, wear gloves and a mask, and contains micro organisms...is this ok to use???


----------



## bigjoediver (Jul 4, 2013)

pyalda said:


> after researching about which substrate i would use.. and found nothing, i read this thread and thought i would research this coir mulch... just looked up coir mulch at bunnings and on the package it says avoid breathing dust or mist, wash hands immediately after use, wear gloves and a mask, and contains micro organisms...is this ok to use???



All organic mulch products carry this warning due to the possibility of contracting legionnaires disease if present in damp products also other bacterial issues.


----------



## Hayley606 (Jul 12, 2013)

I do agree BeZaKa! its really expensive, but ive found an alternate  theres a place in sydney calls reptile direct australia, they have a website Reptile Direct Australia as well as an ebay account, i purchased some natural hemp substrate off them roughly 6 months ago and its been amazing, its pretty much the same as aspen but an australian natural product, and it smells nice lol! i got a 15kg bag for $60, and i havent even used half of it yet.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 12, 2013)

Hayley606 said:


> I do agree BeZaKa! its really expensive, but ive found an alternate  theres a place in sydney calls reptile direct australia, they have a website Reptile Direct Australia as well as an ebay account, i purchased some natural hemp substrate off them roughly 6 months ago and its been amazing, its pretty much the same as aspen but an australian natural product, and it smells nice lol! i got a 15kg bag for $60, and i havent even used half of it yet.



Thanks for the heads up Hayley606. These guys are 10 mins around the corner from me and I've actually gone to their store and bought product off them. I appreciate the feedback on the hemp as this was next on my list to try, great to hear someone has used it and it works. May I ask what snakes you keep on it??? Cheers. Phil.


----------



## MyMitchie (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay guys, if you ask the Petbarn staff to order in some of the hemp bedding they will. We don't usually stock things that don't sell all that well or are new unless our head office order it for us. If you let them know you are interested they can order it in about a week. I've been using the hemp in our display tanks at the moment at Petbarn and have found it unbelievably dusty and I end up in a coughing fit when I use it.


----------



## kbkoboli (Aug 19, 2013)

*using coir mulch for pythons*

With coir mulch should you wet it first a bit or put it in direct.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 19, 2013)

kbkoboli said:


> With coir mulch should you wet it first a bit or put it in direct.



It usually comes in a compacted block which needs to be wet to expand. So I usually wet and leave outside to dry out before I use.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I searched 'coir peat' on the forum and this seemed like the most appropriate to post my question...

I bought the small 9L coir peat bricks (pictured above), put two bricks in a bucket with some warm water and let them expand. 

Now I'm wondering should I put it in the oven or whether it'll be fine to use how it is. I washed it several times (as suggested above) and have dried it completely in the sun over the past few days but I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I searched 'coir peat' on the forum and this seemed like the most appropriate to post my question...
> 
> I bought the small 9L coir peat bricks (pictured above), put two bricks in a bucket with some warm water and let them expand.
> 
> Now I'm wondering should I put it in the oven or whether it'll be fine to use how it is. I washed it several times (as suggested above) and have dried it completely in the sun over the past few days but I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing



You don't need to oven it, I've used this stuff for years now, on a variety of reptiles, from Boyd's to Blueys to Pythons and Monitors, it's never caused a problem. As long as it's washed after expansion, it will be perfectly safe.


----------

